# Gotta get me a squealing hen !!!!!!!!!



## Jody Hawk (Jan 10, 2010)

Gotta have a squealing hen to go with my Gobbler Guide.  I bet every coyote on the property would come running.  I watched a gobbler breed a hen a few seasons ago and she didn't squeal. I bet that thing would scare the crap out of a gobbler. 

http://www.hunterspec.com/indexVide...=SQUEALING_HEN.flv&vidWidth=320&vidHeight=240


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 10, 2010)

worst case scenario...you can use it on yotes


----------



## Backcountry (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 10, 2010)

My wife just said, "Let's see how long it will be before you go buy one".


----------



## WbyMan (Jan 10, 2010)

No you didn't, I don't know about that thing. It is like a snort wheez for me I've never heard that in the woods but I'm no wildlife specialist either. As bad as I am on a mouth call I figure I've made that sound before many times and no gobbler came runnin!

Could you imagine his buddies watching in the woods,"man you ain't gonna believe what Ol' Tom fell for"

Let us know when you master it and bring home a Boss


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 10, 2010)

I can't believe good ole Eddie Salter would promote that junk. Take that thing to Redlands WMA and blow it at a gobbler and let's see what happens.  What they don't show you is those three gobblers in the video are running away from the call.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 10, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> I can't believe good ole Eddie Salter would promote that junk. Take that thing to Redlands WMA and blow it at a gobbler and let's see what happens.



I bet someone does it....Maybe down at BF Grant too in your honey hole...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 10, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> I bet someone does it....Maybe down at BF Grant too in your honey hole...



I bet them birds down in Wilkes County would run over you if you blew it.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 10, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> I bet them birds down in Wilkes County would run over you if you blew it.



ain't no turkeys in wilkes county.....


----------



## icdedturkes (Jan 10, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> I can't believe good ole Eddie Salter would promote that junk. Take that thing to Redlands WMA and blow it at a gobbler and let's see what happens.  What they don't show you is those three gobblers in the video are running away from the call.


Thats the sad part.. Even if you watch the video of the tom breeding the hen and she is supposedly making this sound, it sounds nothing like the call. The sound the hen is supposedly making could easily be duplicated with any mouth call that can kee kee.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hunter specialties has really come out with some junk this past year.  I don't know what is worse this, or that stupid acorn  cruncher thing.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 10, 2010)

H.S. strut is junk period always has been.


----------



## WbyMan (Jan 10, 2010)

I do like that gun rest that clips to your knee from H.S.

Wait a second this thread is not about me it's about Hawk's new toy. How selfish of me.

I needed this today, I'm trapped in my office working on Sunday.

Oh, that Deer grinding the acorns thing is a trip. Never heard that in the woods either.


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 10, 2010)

Ive watched a tom breed a hen too and she didnt make that kind of racket. Just another gimmick.....or next years Christmas present to Jody and Brandon !!!!


----------



## Dupree (Jan 10, 2010)

i hope they arent on back order in a week or two. I gotta get me one!!!!


----------



## stev (Jan 10, 2010)

Laugh all ya want ,but they are makin the dough sellin them .


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jan 10, 2010)

WbyMan said:


> I do like that gun rest that clips to your knee from H.S.
> 
> Wait a second this thread is not about me it's about Hawk's new toy. How selfish of me.
> 
> ...



I have heard pigs crunching acorns, also heard them crunching peanuts in feild. Never a deer, never heard a 
turkey squeal either.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Jan 10, 2010)

stev said:


> Laugh all ya want ,but they are makin the dough sellin them .



Stev, how many you done bought? It's ok to tell.....we will not rag on you too hard........


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Jan 10, 2010)

Jody, there was already a thread about this and I thought it had gone on and had been forgotten cause Eddie Salter was pimpin these calls.....Now you had to go bringing those emotions back up.....

I think in my first post I put this on the same level as one of the Dog Whistles a couple of well known Brothers sold several years ago. (cueing Gadget with the Tom in Rut Scent) The presure to come up with a new gadget every year that hunters can not live without has got to be ruff. Why not come out with a Box call with a different type of wood but on the same production scale as the others? Hope your Wife ain"t right on this call Jody. Sure would hate to lose a good one to the darkside......


----------



## stev (Jan 10, 2010)

BgDadyTrophyHunter said:


> Stev, how many you done bought? It's ok to tell.....we will not rag on you too hard........


None yet ,never know though.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Jan 10, 2010)

I was just on another board and they were discussing this very call.  One guy said that the late great Ben Rogers Lee once said, "In this busines you have to have a new gimic about every three years".  That pretty much rings true, except for it seems like yearly there is something crazy coming out.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 10, 2010)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> i hope they arent on back order in a week or two. I gotta get me one!!!!



You're in luck, I just saw them for $24.97 at Bass Pro. 




BgDadyTrophyHunter said:


> Jody, there was already a thread about this and I thought it had gone on and had been forgotten cause Eddie Salter was pimpin these calls.....Now you had to go bringing those emotions back up.....



Sorry about that Tim, I missed the other thread.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Jan 10, 2010)

It's ok Jody. I will forgive ya..... 
It just hurts to see one of my all time favorite Hunting Mentors in this position. He is the King of the 10 inch beard...


----------



## trkyburns (Jan 10, 2010)

I've been watching the outdoor channel all day today (its what I do on Sundays when its cold outside and there's nothing else to do) and I laugh every time I see this commercial about the squealin' hen!  I have seen a number of toms breeding hens and have never heard this sound.  If they do make the sound, it must be very low and not meant for human ears!  What a joke!

Just like some of the other WMA's that have been mentioned, I'll bet if you listen closely enough on opening morning on Berry College WMA you will hear the faint sound of all the squealing hen packages being torn open!!


----------



## palmettoswamp (Jan 10, 2010)

It is already known that HS has the worst production calls (other than the triple glass) known to man. This is a new low for them. In 2011, they will have the squealin hen decoy w/ remote control. I hope that Eddie is getting paid, because he will be the butt of everyones joke


----------



## Booner Killa (Jan 11, 2010)

Jody, I got me two for under $50. I can't wait til BF Grant season opens. Man, I'm a veteran!!!!


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh, I'm sure Eddie is getting paid...I think I'll pass on this call.  LOL


----------



## hawglips (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm just mad that Eddie has let everyone in on my secret weapon.


----------



## sterlingworth (Jan 11, 2010)

hawglips said:


> I'm just mad that Eddie has let everyone in on my secret weapon.



Me too....But I think it will revolutionize turkey hunting if guys will just think outside the box.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 11, 2010)

sterlingworth said:


> Me too....But I think it will revolutionize turkey hunting if guys will just think outside the box.



You're right.  You've got to know how to squeal that thing just right.  The gobblers just keel over dead if you hit the right frequency with it.  It throws a mighty wide pattern and has lots of range.


----------



## timber rattler (Jan 11, 2010)

It wasn't a hen it was a jake with a pretty mouth


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 11, 2010)

Man oh man what will they think of next??


----------



## bull0ne (Jan 17, 2010)

I just threw up a little bit.............


----------



## tony32 (Jan 18, 2010)

trkyhntr70 said:


> H.S. strut is junk period always has been.


x 10


----------



## Bo D (Jan 19, 2010)

alphamaxtony32 said:


> x 10



x11


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 19, 2010)

Eddie is not just promoting the call, the call was invented and patented by Eddie Salter. I sat in Eddie's living room last week and watched hours of footage of the call working.  I saw enough to make me a believer!  I have know Eddie for years and he would not put his name on a gimick!!!


----------



## striper commander (Jan 19, 2010)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Eddie is not just promoting the call, the call was invented and patented by Eddie Salter. I sat in Eddie's living room last week and watched hours of footage of the call working.  I saw enough to make me a believer!  I have know Eddie for years and he would not put his name on a gimick!!!



Your joking right.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 19, 2010)

300mag said:


> Your joking right.



NO, I am not joking.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Jan 19, 2010)

www.wingsupply.com

$22.99


----------



## trkyburns (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm not quite sure what to say here.  It seems this discussion has suddenly taken a turn.  

I suppose that if this call were marketed by a different company it might be taken more seriously, but still, I think a little skepticism would still be called for.  I stand by my original post - although I'm certain Mr. Salter has seen countless more hens being bred than I have and undoubtedly has decades more time in the woods and far more turkey knowledge than I, I have never heard a hen make this sound and will be shocked if I ever do hear it.


----------



## Turkey Comander (Jan 19, 2010)

I bet Eddie would be too...


----------



## galloping gobbler (Jan 19, 2010)

Plain and simple, absurd!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't know what to make of the call; a bunch of birds have been killed without it and a bunch more will die without it.  I've never seen or heard of a turkey making that squealing sound; but I haven't seen or heard everything in this world.  I'll let some of you try it out and post a field report.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 19, 2010)

David Mills said:


> I don't know what to make of the call; a bunch of birds have been killed without it and a bunch more will die without it.  I've never seen or heard of a turkey making that squealing sound; but I haven't seen or heard everything in this world.  I'll let some of you try it out and post a field report.





David if I buy you one will you take it on your Nebraska hunt try it out and give us a report......


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 20, 2010)

Hard to believe. I have spent way to many hours in the woods hunting turkey in many different states to have never heard this sound. Maybe it is something that only the Alabama hens do. For the record, I have never hunted in Alabama.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 20, 2010)

Who wants to be the first to step up and say, I bought one?


----------



## striper commander (Jan 20, 2010)

I think I'll buy one, since the king of the ten inch beard invented it.  I wonder when wall-mart will start stocking there turkey stuff. I bet the gobblers will be running to me.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 20, 2010)

300mag said:


> I think I'll buy one, since the king of the ten inch beard invented it.  .



The king of the ten inch beard is one of the most honest and God fearing man I have ever known.  He would quit before he would lie to make a buck and that is what some of you are accusing him of.


----------



## striper commander (Jan 20, 2010)

I hope it works out for him. I ain't accusing him of lieing. I have always liked watching eddie on tv and hearing him hoot after a hunt. I just think it is weird that nobody on the board that has responded to this thread has heard a turkey make this sound. I have saw a few bred and have never heard it. Do they have any more footage with the sound than what they have on the promo clip.


----------



## galloping gobbler (Jan 20, 2010)

I STILL say, no way! Eddie, I always liked him. But, I've never heard that sound before and no one I'ev ever hunted with has hear dit either. 
Someone can shoot all the video they want showing someone blowing on one of them things and dead birds. We all know how the "kill shot" is filmed. I don't think it's a vocalization a real turkey makes.
I wish him luck selling those squealers.


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 20, 2010)

So was David until he met Bathsheba.


----------



## mjfortner (Jan 20, 2010)

whos gonna try one this year? Just call one in and then blow the squeeler and let us know what happened


----------



## trkyburns (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok guys I hate to bring this thread back up to the top.  But I couldn't help it once I confirmed what I thought I remembered Tom Kelly saying about the "lost chords".  This was very interesting to me.  And I'm not saying this in a positive or negative way about the squealing hen, I'm just putting this out there because I think you will find it interesting too.  With apologies to Col. Kelly, I will paraphrase a bit of his work...

_"I have had dozens of men lean forward and tell me in... confidential tones... that a turkey hen, while in the act of love, makes a sound that is unlike any other sound she ever utters.  They categorically state that if you could hear this sound, and learn to imitate it, you would kill so many turkeys that the Fish & Game Department would find it necessary to outlaw you by name... it would be necessary to wear safety goggles when you hunted... because turkey gobblers would run up and peck your eyes out... it would be dangerous unless you were firmly backed up against a tree before you did it, because if you were not, instant ravishment by crazed gobblers might occur before you could turn around to protect your innocence...

I have never heard any of these calls, although I have listened carefully, nor have I ever met a man who was willing to demonstrate them to me, although some have claimed to know them."_

This, by the way, was written in 1973, 36 years before the introduction of the squealing hen!


----------



## scott ellis (Jan 31, 2010)

I have heard a hen scream before, but it was an alert call she gave when I stumbled into her brood one early summer day on a lease I used have.  I have watched a semi-truck load of hen's being bred over the years and have never heard a hen emit this sound.

One thing does come to mind.  Do you guys remember back Hen in Heat scent, back in the early 90's????

S.E.


----------



## scott ellis (Jan 31, 2010)

Just another thought to add, the "alert" scream I referred to did not sound like the squealing hen call.  It was more of a raspy shorter note sound, but very high in pitch none the less.

Also, dont you think that if this magical sound was emitted with any consistency that the masses that scour the turkey woods every year would have picked up on it by now????? 

S.E.


----------



## gobblehunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Maybe HS will get Ned Beatty to do their commercials for them!! (some of you younger hunters won't get the joke)
You mean to tell me, that as long as turkey calls have been around, somebody just now discovers this sound / call??? Give me a break. BTW - I've got a few left over silent locator calls for sale to go along with this squealing hen thing (if anyone is interested). I know they work - the company sold video's as proof!!!


----------



## straightshooter (Feb 5, 2010)

I've got about three minutes of a very vocal, squealing hen on a recent video that we did called "Swamp Ghost- Hunting the Osceola Turkey."  When some very knowledgeable turkey hunters see and hear this footage, they tell me that they've never heard a hen make this sound.  It's a very vocal, aggressive squealing sound that appears to be a display of dominance.  

As far as the new hen squeal call that Eddie came up with, I've got to put my faith in my buddie.  I'm sure you'll see it in action on video and TV very soon.  Eddie tells me that it's deadly, and as strange as it might seem, I'm going to trust Salter's intuitions on it.


----------



## trkyburns (Feb 5, 2010)

straightshooter said:


> I've got about three minutes of a very vocal, squealing hen on a recent video that we did called "Swamp Ghost- Hunting the Osceola Turkey."  When some very knowledgeable turkey hunters see and hear this footage, they tell me that they've never heard a hen make this sound.  It's a very vocal, aggressive squealing sound that appears to be a display of dominance.
> 
> As far as the new hen squeal call that Eddie came up with, I've got to put my faith in my buddie.  I'm sure you'll see it in action on video and TV very soon.  Eddie tells me that it's deadly, and as strange as it might seem, I'm going to trust Salter's intuitions on it.




That is interesting.  

What is the hen doing while she is making the squeal in the video... is she "in the act of love" ??


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2010)

gobblehunter said:


> You mean to tell me, that as long as turkey calls have been around, somebody just now discovers this sound / call???



it's not something i'd spend my money on, but to your point above, the buck roar/growl has become pretty popular in the deer hunting industry.  not that i have ever used one, just saying.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 5, 2010)

gobblehunter said:


> You mean to tell me, that as long as turkey calls have been around, somebody just now discovers this sound / call???



Eddie has been using the squeal for 30+ years but has just  now decided to let the cat out of the bag and produce the call.  Anyone that can dispute Eddie's knowledge of turkeys and turkey hunting  does not know Eddie Salter!  He has forgot more than I have learned in 35 years!


----------



## trkyburns (Feb 5, 2010)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Eddie has been using the squeal for 30+ years but has just  now decided to let the cat out of the bag and produce the call.  Anyone that can dispute Eddie's knowledge of turkeys and turkey hunting  does not know Eddie Salter!  He has forgot more than I have learned in 35 years!



I don't doubt it, although I'm still not sold on the call.

I just think if this is the case then HS could have done a better job with it.  Their TV commercial is cheesy and seems to be catering to the fly-by/wal-mart/3 times a season turkey hunter crowd.  They should have played on Eddie's name and credentials and his development of the call and used him as a marketing tool for this product.  If he could show that this has been a well kept secret of his for 30 years then I might have taken the product more seriously.  If they are trying to sell to the fly-by's (the kind who don't visit turkey forums and think about turkeys all the time like most here do) then their approach might work.  But they sure don't seem to have convinced any of the experienced hunters on this board, myself included.


----------



## silvestris (Feb 5, 2010)

Perhaps I am wrong, but I don't believe it.


----------



## Turkey Comander (Feb 5, 2010)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Eddie has been using the squeal for 30+ years



I got an island in the Mississippi river I'll sell cheap....


----------



## palmettoswamp (Feb 5, 2010)

Only call I have from HS is a very old triple glass pot call that is pure turkey. Everthing else  they produce is 100% junk and I'm sure most of it is made in China. They have become the Wal-Mart kings of game calls. They could not pay me enough $$$ to be on their pro-staff!!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 6, 2010)

trkyburns said:


> They should have played on Eddie's name and credentials and his development of the call and used him as a marketing tool for this product.  If he could show that this has been a well kept secret of his for 30 years then I might have taken the product more seriously.



The intructional DVD that comes with the call does have Eddie stating that he has used it for 30+ years as his secret call.  You are right though about HS's promotion of the call.  I will talk to Eddie soon and tell him folks concerns.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 7, 2010)

Has anyone even bought this call? Arrow3 doesn't count, he got his free.


----------



## Carp (Mar 7, 2010)

palmettoswamp said:


> Only call I have from HS is a very old triple glass pot call that is pure turkey. Everthing else  they produce is 100% junk and I'm sure most of it is made in China. They have become the Wal-Mart kings of game calls. They could not pay me enough $$$ to be on their pro-staff!!



They make a great knee pad.


----------



## meandmydog (Mar 7, 2010)

I heard my wife make that sound one time


----------



## straightshooter (Mar 7, 2010)

trkyburns said:


> That is interesting.
> 
> What is the hen doing while she is making the squeal in the video... is she "in the act of love" ??



Wasn't in an act of love.  It was a dominance thing.  She went into a half strut and circled a decoy for a long time while letting out a strange squealing sound.  It was very loud.  Never heard that sound before, even though I have heard hens get vocal around decoys.


----------



## BIGSteve (Mar 10, 2010)

I have actally heard this sound from my pen raised hen being bred by one of my pen raised toms.Now the tom is a brute weighing over 20#.The other pen raised Rio toms were strutting in the pasture behind the house and never made a move or responded in any way.On the other hand,like alot of guys who have hunted for years and many other states,I personally have never heard this sound made in the wild except for a hen being attacked by a bobcat in Co.!Now I surely would not be the one to discredit a man of Eddie Salters character and if he backs it,there has to be some merrit to the call.Eddie, maybe all of us who are skeptical may be proven wrong in time!


----------



## straightshooter (Mar 10, 2010)

Eddie says that this call will not work every time.  In fact, he says that if it works one in 10 times, you'll be happy when it does.  Sounds to me like it's just another tool for the turkey hunter's tool kit.  We've all got a last resort measure that we use.  Maybe this will be one of those.  

What is that old saying?  "The guy who dies with the most toys wins...  

My last resort is a fighting purr, and I must say that I've killed quite a few birds using it after nothing else seemed to work.  Don't forget guys that when it comes to getting a gobbler in gun range, there are no absolutes.


----------



## BIGSteve (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't forget guys that when it comes to getting a gobbler in gun range, there are no absolutes.[/QUOTE]Brother,you got that right!


----------



## Carp (Mar 10, 2010)

scott ellis said:


> One thing does come to mind.  Do you guys remember back Hen in Heat scent, back in the early 90's????
> 
> S.E.



You mean this?


----------



## BIGSteve (Mar 10, 2010)

so YOUR the dude that bought that one bottle in my store!Naw,I don't own no store but can remember seeing it on the shelf and thinking "what kindais gonna buy this crap!Thanks,it sure made me laugh!


----------



## Deer2kill (Mar 23, 2010)

*Well it worked for me*

I had a Tom hang up on opening morning this year. MY wife had purchased a squealing hen for me just because she said it looked like a call I didn't have. She was right I didn't have one. I thought the same thing 99% of you guys are/were thinking.
Anyway I was getting ready to throw in the towel and then I remembered I had that thing in my vest so I figured I would try it (nothing to loose).
The Tom was gobbling his head off, but would not come any closer. I had a small thicket between us. I blew the call 3 times loud and hard and when I was done I thought to myself.. What the ##$!@#$ was that?? Then I heard sticks popping in the thicket. The Tom popped out and I rolled him.

Might have been a fluke. But maybe not.. It will stay in my vest.


----------



## trkyburns (Mar 24, 2010)

Deer2kill said:


> I had a Tom hang up on opening morning this year. MY wife had purchased a squealing hen for me just because she said it looked like a call I didn't have. She was right I didn't have one. I thought the same thing 99% of you guys are/were thinking.
> Anyway I was getting ready to throw in the towel and then I remembered I had that thing in my vest so I figured I would try it (nothing to loose).
> The Tom was gobbling his head off, but would not come any closer. I had a small thicket between us. I blew the call 3 times loud and hard and when I was done I thought to myself.. What the ##$!@#$ was that?? Then I heard sticks popping in the thicket. The Tom popped out and I rolled him.
> 
> Might have been a fluke. But maybe not.. It will stay in my vest.



bump

You serious man?


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Squealing Hen*

Hard to figure out who is serious on this thread. Kept waiting for someone to bring up the fightin purr. Not because it is Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- but it seems gimmicky like the squealin hen. Dont know about the squeal but the purr does work. Not all the time,but neither does my buddys' Neil Cost box.


----------



## whchunter (Mar 24, 2010)

*Hooooo HEN*

This call works. 
I have been using a similar call for years along with by a Gobbler Growl call I make. I first happened on these calls by accident about 40 years ago. I was walking through the woods and heard squealing, grunting and growling. The sounds stopped me in my tracks as I had never heard these sounds before (well not in the woods leastways). I didn't know whether to run or investigate. Trembling with every step, I crept through the woods to the location of the commotion. Peering through some brush and much to my amazement, I saw two turkeys going at it like a bunch of wild monkeys on meth. They went on like this for hours and even though they had attracted a slouth full of bobcats, foxes, yotes and a few of them notorius black panthers, none of them varmits would come near cause they were visibly scared by all the racket them critters were making. Finally they stopped and lit up cigarettes and poured a shot of wild turkey. I haven't ever said anything about this until today. I went home and made a call which would duplicate the sound and from that day forward I killed ever Gobbler I ever hunted. I knew it would make me a ton of money and I could retire a rich man but heck I'd just rather keep the secret to myself so I could kill all them Hoss Gobblers. I did have a lot of trouble hiding it from the cameras when those Hollywood media types started following me with them cameras. Well now the secret is out about the squealing hen, anybody want to buy a Gobbler Growl call?


----------



## Killdee (Mar 24, 2010)

Carp said:


> You mean this?



Heyyyyy, You been in my house Carp, thats my shelf, my home brew box calls,(along with my Neal Cost box) and my Secret weapon Dr. Toms Hen in Heat Turkey scent. Somewhere I have a kill pic with me holding a bottle in front of the gobbler I used to show fellers and swear by the stuff, and that it really works. And no I didnt really buy it.
When the dog whistles came out me and a buddy bought 2 regular dog whistles and I located a midday tom on Piedmont 1 day that gobbled 10-15 times to that whistle. Its the only 1 that ever responded to it that thing and I used it all year after that.Eddie Salter is a good fellow and while I dont see the need for 1 myself, it may work for some folks and I hope he makes a $ off it.

Gots to go check my shelf for the Neal Cost box since Carps been in the house.


----------



## huntfourfun (Mar 22, 2012)

You have any luck with it?


----------

